

Defensive design: Magnetic zones on the unibody MacBook - twampss
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1411-defensive-design-magnetic-zones-on-the-unibody-macbook

======
twampss
Or conversely, you can just magnetize your screwdriver. I've always done this
when taking apart laptops.

With an anti-static bracelet on, of course!

------
ars
It seems nice, but I wonder how much it cost, and if people would rather pay
slightly less and not have that.

